# Seriously matted long hair cat & our favorite sportâ¦What would y



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

you do?

My 3 neighbors went on a vacation and asked me to feed their cat while they are gone. It&#8217;s an indoor cat. In the past the few other time I have gone over there it sees the stranger (me) and bolts out of the room & I pretty much have only seen a blur of black fur before she hides. But since they have been gone for a couple of days now I guess it&#8217;s lonely I have finally gotten a good look at it. 
She was sitting on a chair and let me come up to her and she didn&#8217;t instantly run. Even petted her head before she ran and hid.
I now can see how seriously matted the cats fur is. 
It&#8217;s bad folks. Freaked me out. So much I couldn&#8217;t sleep thinking about it. 

It&#8217;s hard to describe what it looks like, its entire back is one big matt of hair that sort of flops to the side as it walks. The matting is unbelievable. I cringe thinking of what the underside of the cat must look like. There are dreadlocks coming out from underneath. 
Other than that it seems healthy, can run that is for sure, eyes look clear but the hair must be clipped or maybe even shaved!

They come back from their vacation Monday and I will definitely say something about it! I can&#8217;t not say something, I&#8217;m just trying to think of a way not to scream as I say it. 

I have thought about it for a whole day already and I can already forsee the reaction they will have. These are the people that last year I had a problem with because of their helplessness and constantly asking me to do things for them they should be doing themselves so much that it drove me nuts for a while. There are 3 adults there and only one of me and honestly to tell the truth they are not the brightest bulbs in the shed.

It&#8217;s going to start of with &#8230; what should we do? Then branch off into will you help us cut the mats off the cat. Which I could try BUT I got into that pickle last year with &#8220;helping&#8221; them do things they should do themselves and I cannot start again because it does not stop! Helping them do something actually just means I do it for them. Seriously this might be more than I could handle anyways.

My thinking is to scare them so bad about what the results of being so matted up would be that they actually get off their behinds and take the cat to a groomer or the vet to get it clipped. Its obvious to me they can&#8217;t do it themselves or they would have already done it.

So other than major skin irritation, and not being able to groom herself properly & pain from having her hair pulled, what are some other things I can scare them with? Can a cat die from this?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I was watching one of those animal rescue shows once, can't recall the name or channel.
Anyway, they rescued about 20 cocker spanials from a puppy mill. Most where in horrible shape. The matting was disgusting, almost all the dogs had maggots living in the mats, and open sores. A couple had gangrine. It was just vile.
I'd share that one with them.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

The cat needs to be shaved, and the only one who can safely do it is a professional groomer. If they want to try doing it themselves, tell them you'll have no part of it, as it simply isn't safe. Not for the cat, not for the humans. Cats have very thin skin and it's really hard to tell where the mat ends and the skin begins; I can't tell you how many people have called me after they hacked up their own cat trying to cut or shave off mats. So you're off the hook on this one. If you can find a good groomer in the area that's experienced with cats, simply give them the phone number and tell them to make an appointment.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Shaving may not work. I used to have a cat that would get matted like that. The cat had long, silky hair, was dumb as a brick and wild as a March hare. H e never, ever groomed himself. Once or twice a year I would trap him and take him to the vet where I worked. Even sedated we couldn't shave. The mats were so thick and so close to the skin, we just couldn't get in there. I actually had to just rip the mats out. It was always an awful process!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Poor kitty! I'm a groomer and, if she's wild, I'd recommend the vet and sedation, at least the first time. Then they need to get her done every few months at a real groomer's to keep her healthy and comfortable. 

I've done dogs that matted horribly and would get maggots and require a trip to the vets (remembering one Old English Sheepdog, poor thing!). When they got the dog groomed regularly, he was beautiful. Also thick hair can attract cheat grass and create horrible abscesses under the mats. One poor Sheltie got maggots so bad, they had to put him down. 

I agree, cat skin is like paper, its pretty scary to clip and requires the best professional equipment and skill to keep from harming the cat. I'd look for a groomer/vet combination. Most vets don't have the skills and a groomer can't sedate the cat - it'll likely need both. Remind them it is cheaper to keep the cat up than it is to have to go to the vet, have her sedated and clipped and deal with any health issues that are hiding under the mats. I'd recommend every 2-3 months on the grooming cycle and possibly something like a lion clip for when its grown out (cute but easy to care for).


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Thank you for telling me the skin is too thin to attempt it myself. I didn't know this. I'm looking for a phone number right now. This has me freaked out.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

OH thank you guys. I feel better already. I am glad you don't think this is something I should attempt. I donât have any kind of shaver anyways & I do think that cutting it would not be enough. Its belly is probably as bad as its back.

Itâs like walking a thin line with these people and their utter neediness sometimes. That is what has me wary of getting involved but itâs for the cat and not them.

I called my vet and they recommended a groomer so I have at least one number I can hand them. If they want to look for another one it will be up to them but at least I can do this much.


----------



## lexa (Mar 30, 2012)

I did not read other's replies but as as a pet stylist I have to say: For the cats, your own and your neighbours well being DO NOT DO DIY grooming.
If it is this badly matted it needs to go to the vet to get shaved or to the groomer that is attached to vets clinic. If it gotten to this point it meas it is not used to being groomed and it might need to be sedated to keep it calm. Cats should be groomed only by those who know what they are doing and not by general groomers. I have seen to many times what my coworkers who took on grooming cats for money did to them in their ignorance.

Cats bolt, scratch and bite. They can cause severe damage if they bite you due to bacteria living in their mouths. 
Their skin is extremely thin and if niked by scissors will keep splitting.
If you attemt to do it, in the end, most likely you would end up taking the cat to professionals anyway, but it will be severely traumatized at this point.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Thanks lexa. I will be using all the information given to properly freak them out to take her in somewhere. It sure is doing a good job on me here LOL.

This is exactly what I needed to hear!

I did once years ago helped my sister cut mats out of her long hair cat. It was not nearly as bad as my neighbors and it still took 3 days of attempts with both of us working on him until he got fed up with us. There just is no way I want to do that with a cat that is scared of me already. Plus it would become an ongoing thing then which is what I have to avoid. 

I want to impress upon them how serious this is for their cat. How does this sound so far... The weight and pulling of the matted hair will rip the delicate skin and causing wounds which can be infected with maggots, gangrene and serious infections and if neglected, because they cant see it thru the matting, she will die a horrible agonizing death. 
REALLY I do have to be that blunt with them or they wont understand it.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Sumer said:


> I want to impress upon them how serious this is for their cat. How does this sound so far... The weight and pulling of the matted hair will rip the delicate skin and causing wounds which can be infected with maggots, gangrene and serious infections and if neglected, because they cant see it thru the matting, she will die a horrible agonizing death.
> REALLY I do have to be that blunt with them or they wont understand it.


Hey--if it gets the job done, say whatever you have to! It will likely be pretty expensive to have the cat groomed, especially if you need to have her sedated by a vet. So if these people are cheap, it's going to be a tough sell. Yes, tell them that mats can kill. They can grow over and cause a blockage on the cat's rear end so that the poop sticks there and causes a sore, then infection, then gangrene... it's a long, slow, horrible death. :grump:


----------



## sharplady (May 20, 2011)

If they do not get this cat groomed then they can be charged with animal cruelty if Animal Control sees this cat. Fines and jail time should scare them to.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

sharplady said:


> If they do not get this cat groomed then they can be charged with animal cruelty if Animal Control sees this cat. Fines and jail time should scare them to.


I know , I don't want to have to do that. They do like their cat, enough to have me go and feed it while they are gone. I believe they are just lazy and totally clueless.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm a professional groomer too and I just want to echo what the other professionals here have said. It's not an easy job and not one to be done at home or by a friend. A groomer/vet combo would be best where the cat can be sedated then clipped. I take in cats like this from time to time and I dread it. Poor things are frightened and confused by what's happening. Most all of them are grateful afterwards. One thing that hasn't been mentioned is the expense. It will be expensive to have this done because of the unique challenges cats come with and the time it takes to be safe working on a coat in such bad shape. You might be able to convince them to get it done, but when they hear how much it's going to cost, they may change their minds.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

guys I'm literally shaking here. Just went to feed the cat again and it sat there and let me touch her. OMFG!!!! I have never seen anything like this in all my life. It is so completely matted undernieth I am sickened. They come home tomorrow.... I may blow my stack on them.
This cat must completely be shaved and soon! I honestly do not know how if they take it anywhere the place wont call animal cruelty on them themselves.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Honestly, I'd find a way to make the poor thing disappear from thier house. Before they get home, and take it to a vet first thing in the morning.
Just tell them you don't know what happened, but when you came by the back window,or whatever, was open, and the cat must have gotten out.
Then Is either keep it as an indoor cat, so they can't see it, or rehome the poor thing.
Those people have no business with any animals, obviously. That type of matting doesn't happen overnight.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Be strong. You have ammunition. If they won't get the cat taken care of, call the dog pound. They may refer you to HS or other organization, but do it.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Sumer said:


> honestly do not know how if they take it anywhere the place wont call animal cruelty on them themselves.


Believe me, as a groomer, I've been tempted to call the authorities on people a few times. But the thing is, all animal control will do is order them to have the pet groomed. So, once the animal is at the groomer's, it's kind of pointless to call animal control, since they're already taking care of the problem. Maybe 2 years late, but nonetheless.

What you can do is keep an eye on the place, and if the animals start looking bad again, call animal control for a "welfare check". Just to have them come by and make sure everyone's in good shape. And if anyone is in bad shape, they can do something about it then.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I had to call a friend to try and calm down. Makes me wish I had something stronger here to drink. 
Its just even so much worse than I thought it was before. Getting these Ok Im going to say it... utter complete blithering morons... to understand how serious this is will be the hard part. 
Part of the problem is that they will want me to do it for them. I just know it! They are going to play helpless again, maybe they just really are that stupid. I am so mad that if they ask me I will - but will tell them they will not get her back. 
Oh I hate this!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Do it for the cat and then stick to your guns...NEVER let them have the cat back.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Sumer said:


> Part of the problem is that they will want me to do it for them. I just know it! They are going to play helpless again, maybe they just really are that stupid. I am so mad that if they ask me I will - but will tell them they will not get her back.
> Oh I hate this!


You know you can say "NO", right?


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

As a groomer, I figure the ones I see are being taken care of and stress education - some people are just ignorant and do turn around. However, that's not many. 

I understand that to say, "NO", I won't take her to the groomer for you, or whatever, means that they hold the pressure of guilt - they won't and you know the animal is suffering. However, if they try to manipulate you into taking her in, turn it back on them - if they don't take care of THEIR pet, you will call animal control on them. It's NOT YOUR FAULT. 

I've seen a lot of matted animals, that alone doesn't scare me so bad, because I see them when they are being cleaned up. However, if there are sores or maggots or any of those things I do what I can for the poor animal and I send their owners to the vet, who gives them a lecture. A lot of my customers are farm dogs and they get shaved off once or twice a year. They come in dirty, badly matted, with cheat grass abscesses, ticks, sticks, who knows what. They go home clean, short haired (but not bald) and reasonably comfy. Most of their owners do learn to get them done more often, most of them do care, but don't realize what's under the dense hair and how uncomfortable their dogs really are. 

I do like your idea of telling them you'd be glad to take care of her, but they won't get her back if you do and I'd add to that your threat of calling the local animal control if they don't take her in. Let us know how it goes and, if its just mats, realize she'll be ok short term until you can deal with her owners. If she's got worse problems, can you contact them and let them know she needs to see a vet and a groomer right now? (And let them pay the bill, too.)


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Carol, I wish I could but I don't feel right just taking their cat in somewhere without them being schooled a bit in what they have done to her. They wont learn a thing that way and will minimize it totally, saying it wasn't that bad. Then they will blame me for the bill. It has been this way for I would say years, so one more day wont matter much I hope. They are due home tomorrow.

The perfect solution would be that they have to face the music from the vet themselves. They do seem to treat it well otherwise as far as I know. But they must never pet it because you cannot miss the huge mat on its back. 

In a way I want to kick myself for even being nice to them even after they drove me nuts last year with their endless helplessness. They actually seem to be nice people except for their constant needyness about everything under the sun. There is just something really off with these people.

So far all I have really decided is that I will make sure all 3 of them are there when I talk to them. Telling the youngest daughter who will come over for the key will be a waste of time, she just will not be able to understand. 
I will also tell them she needs to go to a vet not just a groomer. Mostly because I bet they never even heard of a groomer before and a vet will make it sound as serious as it is. If they have a problem, believe me they will call me and ask me what to do about it. 

Its hard to explain these people, they need more help than I can explain. I'm just hoping I don't totally blow up and start screaming at them.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't even attempt to lecture these people. In my experience, a person who has lived with a neglected dog in a full body cast of mats with it's eyes and butt sealed shut with mats doesn't care. All they hear is "blah blah blah." And usually the only reason they decide to get them groomed is because they have an upcoming vet appt, and want the dog cleaned up before the vet sees it.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Ok I just did it. Here is the short version. I know I'm going to leave some of it out.
They got home and I went over there to "talk" to them. I did good and did not scream ( I think) but once I got rolling I could not shut up. I told them around 14 most gruesome ways their cat will die. Thanks Wolf Flower I did use the blockage one and even made it sound worse than you did.
I told them it was disqusting and sick and she is the most pathetic cat I have ever seen in all my life and that she stinks probably from the maggots that are infesting her.
They sat there all apologetic saying, ya we know, were were going to do something about it.... bla bla bla.
Then the what do we do stuff started... I told them (might have screamed at this point) to TAKE IT TO A VET!!!!. What vet? was next and I practically lost it... I said there are thousands of vets around PICK ONE. By this time I was shaking MAD and the younger daughter says she will take here tomorrow isnt there a vet just down the road in that red building?.... At this point I was stunned that she said that. Because (hehehe) place is not a vet LOL its the new animal welfare society place that just recently opened up here. So I'm like ya take it there! 
So they promised to take it to get seen and shaved tomorrow and I told them I want to see it when its done! just to make sure it actually gets done..
About then the blaming each other began I sorta did loose it a bit. I told them to stop it because there are 3 of them, all you have some sort of income so your ALL to blame. Then I turned around and might have sorta probably slammed the door as I left.
I think it went well....:grit:gre::hair


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Better you than me!  Sounds like you did fine, I'm hoping the poor kitty will get the care she needs from that and make it worth your while.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow. I hope they really do what needs to be done and not dump it somewhere or something. Poor kitty.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

They wont dump it. 
But they really better take it in somewhere or I will make that phone call.

It must be my evil twin coming out or something but I'm sorta getting a kick out of picturing the daughter walking into the animal welfare place with a totally neglected cat though.
I'm sure they will either help them or make her surrender it.


----------



## lexa (Mar 30, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....348787641830440.83647.348558431853361&type=1
This is what that mat looks like,most likely.
Grooming cats is expensive for a reason.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Ok here is the update.
They took her in to a vet this morning. They just got her back,- 5 hours later. I saw them pull in the driveway and talked to them a bit. She has been completely shaved tail and all. They just trimmed her face. She looks wonderful! 
I found out she is an 8 year old Persian cat. They said there are no open wounds on her but they gave her some shots of something - rabies and something else which they couldn't remember. She did not have to be put to sleep thru it, they said she just sat there and let them shave her and shampoo her. They got put on a payment plan to pay for it. $160.
They also had to have a prescription filled for her. & They gave them some skin conditioner to rub on her.
Makes ya wonder why a cat would not put up a fight thru all that but I am Very relieved. So I bet she is on antibiotics or something now and they just didn't want to admit it to me.

My neighbor looked exhausted and somewhat stressed out. Tough toodles eh?


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Oh ya, I want to say a big THANK YOU!!! to you all too! For talking me thru this. I really could not have handled it without ya.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm so glad they did that for her. Now you can tell them its a LOT cheaper to get her groomed every so often - even 3 times a year would keep her a lot more comfy if she's trimmed back a lot each time. Persians are usually really sweet cats and I've seen cats get more and more relaxed as they are clipped off, it feels good! Of course I don't know what groomers charge in your area, but for a good cat it should be a lot less and it will keep her healthy and out of the vet's office.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm so glad they got it done! I have groomed a LOT of cats in my time, and even a grouchy, standoffish cat will start to realize that it feels GOOD to have that matted fur come off, and they are surprisingly cooperative. I've only had two, maybe three cats in my entire career that I've had to refer to a vet for sedation. I bet the kitty is going to be so much happier. Sumer, kudos to you for getting through to your neighbors and getting some relief for the kitty!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

So glad the kitty has received the care it needed!


----------



## sharplady (May 20, 2011)

Good Job! I hope that they will now keep the ball rolling and you will not have to step in again.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

hercsmama said:


> Anyway, they rescued about 20 cocker spanials from a puppy mill. Most where in horrible shape. The matting was disgusting, almost all the dogs had maggots living in the mats, and open sores. A couple had gangrine. It was just vile.
> I'd share that one with them.


^^^^^ This. I had grooming shops and I had one client who frequently brought in her matted maltese and expected me to groom her out rather than shave her. One day she brought her in after about 6 months without grooming, and she had a BUNCH of maggots under the mats. It was just GROSS. That was the day I fired her as a client.

I understand that an animal can die if there are many maggots. 

Mary


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

It would go a long way if they would just brush her every few days. Pokey would get mats started underneath his legs where his legs and body met. He would lay on his back while I carefully cut the mats out. But they were tiny, just starting. I kept him brushed, he would just roll on the floor while I brushed, he loved it. BUT I used a human brush.

Maybe you can tell them they can use a HUMAN brush on her and keep the mats away before they start.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I do hope my neighbors keep up on their cat. I haven't seen it since the day they brought it home but I did talk to the older daughter on the phone. She was worried the cat will be getting cold and I had to tell her not to worry about that. I did suggest they go to a pet store and get a comb AND a brush for her and then use it once in a while. I think the younger daughter is avoiding me - which is fine with me.

Its still a bit cold here so probably when it warms up more I will see them more as they come outside more and I'm out too. I'm sorta trying to avoid them right now because they are the type of people that are just too needy to believe. Once I help them out with anything they just keep it up and don't quit. 

I am not the type of person that gets in others business but that poor cat just haunted me big time. I figure I have a month or more now where I wont have to worry about her.

My own cat is shedding big time and she is a short hair cat. I just got tons of hair off of her yesterday. Just used a people comb with close together forks or what ever ya call them. In fact she is right here next to the keyboard needing her nightly mangling. That is different from her morning and after breakfast and after work and while I'm in the bathroom and anytime I'm sitting trying to knit mangling ya know. :gaptooth:


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes, a professional groomer is the only way to go or a VERY good vet that can sedate then trim the mats off. I wish you were in Texas, a very good friend of mine is a cat groomer and would help in a heartbeat. She has a very LARGE, thick haired, cat that she gives the "lion cut" each summer due to the heat making it impossible for him to live well unless he has the cut.


----------

